# Neuer Mitangler unter Euch



## ironstorm (1. Februar 2004)

Moin, Moin! 

:m 

Ab heute bin ich auch infiziert. Ich war heute das erste Mal auf Mefo in Sierksdorf. Ich habe zwar nichts mit nach Hause gebracht, ganz im Gegenteil - die See hat mir 3 meiner besten Blinker genommen...:e ! Aber egal, das nächste Mal bin ICH denn wohl dran. Hätte nie Gedacht das daß soooo süchtig macht !!!


----------



## marschel (1. Februar 2004)

Na dann mal herzlich willkommen bei uns......

Mit dem ersten Silberbarren wird die Sucht dann noch größer.

Hab ne schöne Zeit hier und berichte fleißig....


----------



## HoHo (1. Februar 2004)

Hey Ironstorm,

welcome, hier kann man echt ´ne Menge toller Sachen lesen und erfahren. Viel Spaß,
HoHo


----------



## Truttafriend (1. Februar 2004)

Herzlich Willkommen an Board#h 


Ich (wir) hab dich unterm Hansapark zerren sehen 
Mach dir nichts draus.

Es war aber doch ein schöner Tag#h 

Ich wünsche dir hier viel Spaß im AB.


----------



## ironstorm (1. Februar 2004)

Ich danke Euch für die Begrüßung.

@marschel
Ich hoffe ich werde eine Menge zu berichten haben!:q 

@truttafriend
Auf alle Fälle war es ein schöner Tag und das Wetter hat auch noch mitgespielt.


----------



## Fischbox (1. Februar 2004)

Ich sag auch "Herzlich Willkommen"  #h im Club der hoffnungslos Gestörten. 
Am 28.2. ist übrigens Treffen aller Clubmitglieder. Trag dich ein...  :m


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (1. Februar 2004)

Hallo ironstorm,

herzlich willkommen im AB.

Bist du einer von den "Pünktchen" im Hintergrund ?

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Meerforellenfan (1. Februar 2004)

willkommen im board

ich habe euch alle zerren und an mir vorbeilaufen sehen


----------



## ironstorm (1. Februar 2004)

Würd ich gerne machen ... aber leider schon verplant.:c


----------



## wolle (1. Februar 2004)

WILLKOMMEN AN BOARD #h


----------



## ironstorm (1. Februar 2004)

@stephan

Genau, der ganz rechts in der schwarzen ... äh nein, in der blauen Jacke.


----------



## Gnilftz (1. Februar 2004)

Moin Ironstorm
Hebbie Wellkam äd Board!!!   
Kleiner Tip am Rande,
wenn Du so viel abreißt, dann tüdel mal nen Wobbler ran, der läuft flacher und kann noch langsamer geführt werden.
Wenn Du das erste Silber im Kescher hast, bist Du hoffnungslos verloren!!! :q :q :q 
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. Februar 2004)

Willkommen auch von mir Du bald ganz Süchtiger.....
Warts mal ab...... und dann kommst Du nie wieder los davon :g 
Ach ja.....wir wollten heute auch nicht unbedingt erkannt werden :q :q :q


----------



## Gnilftz (1. Februar 2004)

Erzähl Stephan mal,
daß es in Deutschland verboten ist, sich zu vermummen!!! :q :q :q
Vielleicht sollte er mal über den Namen Puck nachdenken! :q
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2004)

Herzlich willkommen und viel Spass an Board)


----------



## ironstorm (2. Februar 2004)

Danke Euch !:m


----------



## marioschreiber (2. Februar 2004)

Auch von mir HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN !!!



> Hätte nie Gedacht das daß soooo süchtig macht !!!


Warte es ab, wenn das erste Silber hängt, dann ist es ganz vorbei !!! 

@Stephan: WEICHEI !!!


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (2. Februar 2004)

Moin,

ich weiß zwar nicht wen Puck da abgelichtet hat - aber so einen hab ich gestern in Sierksdorf nicht gesehen:q  


Dafür diese beiden....

Grüße Stephan

:g


----------



## Medo (2. Februar 2004)

@ironstorm

tach auch von meiner seits!
Herzlich Willkommen


----------



## Mefo (2. Februar 2004)

@ironstorm auch von mir ein Herzlich Willkommen im AB:m 

@Stephan hast  Dein Jahresfischereischein noch nicht Verlängert oder angelst Du nur in Kognito weil Du Schneider warst!

:q :q :q


----------



## Nick_A (2. Februar 2004)

Hi ironstorm #h

von mir auch ein

[marquee]#6 #h Herzlich Willkommen im /an Board !!! #h #6[/marquee] 

Ich wünsche Dir hier viel Spass mit uns allen....von 1.000en Leuten bist Du ja bereits super begrüsst worden ! 

Tja, das ist halt typisch AB !!!  :m

Viele Grüsse #h
Robert


----------



## ironstorm (2. Februar 2004)

Danke, Danke.
:m 

Ist ja echt Klasse bei Euch im Board... halt alles Angler !!!


----------



## Gnilftz (2. Februar 2004)

@ Stephan,
wieso steht Vossi so merkwürdig da, man könnte meinen er hat eingenässt. :q :q :q
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Mefo (2. Februar 2004)

Nee Nee der Kescherstiel ist nur 1,10m lang und steckt im rechten Bein:q  :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. Februar 2004)

> man könnte meinen er hat eingenässt


 ... Dir erzähl ich nochmal was :r 
War aber leider echt so.....Nur : es lag an der Hose....sowas nennt man Leck !!!
Bevor hier wieder jemand auf andere, weil falsche Gedanken kommt #h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (2. Februar 2004)

@ Vossi :
Wie ist es in HH gelaufen ?


----------



## Gnilftz (2. Februar 2004)

Aaaaaaaaalso Vossi,
an der Stelle sieht das schon seeeehr verfänglich aus! :q :q :q
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Blauortsand (2. Februar 2004)

@Krautdorschdiggler
Wo war den jetzt das Leck bei Dir oder an der Hose?

Herzlich Willkommen im Board ironstorm!!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. Februar 2004)

....genau darauf hab ich gewartet....
und soll ich Dir was sagen.....

ES WAR SOOOO SCHÖN WARM, BIS ES KALT WURDE :q :q :q :q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (2. Februar 2004)

#d #d #d "zartrosa Glad(gay)sax":q :q :q


----------



## Medo (2. Februar 2004)

@Vossi

Ist doch nicht etwa die Scierra???

Gruss Jörg


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. Februar 2004)

Danke Stephan, vielen Dank..... aber vielleicht sollten die Überreste Deiner Strandorgien das nächste mal lieber im Rucksack verschwinden :q :q 
Und ich war nur für fünf Minuten wech...Du Ferkel


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. Februar 2004)

> Ist doch nicht etwa die Scierra


 ....schon mal so eine geil eng geschnittene RT gesehen :q :q :q


----------



## Gnilftz (2. Februar 2004)

@ Vossi
Stephan hat versucht ne Flyingcondom zutüddeln, aber vielleicht sollten wir ihm mal sagen, dat die Fliege etwas anders aussieht!!! :q :q :q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (2. Februar 2004)

... da hat nur der kopfknoten nicht gehalten... :q :q :q


----------



## Ace (2. Februar 2004)

buuuäääähh:q:q:q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (2. Februar 2004)

Keine Sorge ACE, der kopf ist ja noch dran...:q :q :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. Februar 2004)

> der kopf ist ja noch dran...


 ... hätt mich auch gewundert, wenn da noch ein Köpfchen drin gewesen wäre :q :q :q


----------



## DerDuke (2. Februar 2004)

Pfui,

wollt ihr den neuen Mitangler gleich wieder vertreiben mit euren komischen "Fangfotos" ?   :q


----------



## Medo (2. Februar 2004)

@Der Duke

musst Du gerade schreiben!!!!!!

Kuckt mal hier, wobei ich ihn beobachtet habe, den Duke


----------



## DerDuke (2. Februar 2004)

Ich geh am Stock, schei.... erwischt!  #q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. Februar 2004)

Kann man für Gra-fi(c)ken auch nominiert werden ????


----------



## Medo (2. Februar 2004)

des Dukes träume !?! ;+


----------



## DerDuke (2. Februar 2004)

@Medo: Woher kennst du mich eigentlich so gut?  ;+ #c


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. Februar 2004)

nu wirds lustich..... wo sind wodi oder dorsch1 ???


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (2. Februar 2004)

Ich fall vom Stuhl ...:q :q :q


----------



## Medo (2. Februar 2004)

> @Medo: Woher kennst du mich eigentlich so gut?



war es nicht damals ?? in unserer Planetopia Kneipe???


----------



## DerDuke (2. Februar 2004)

Ich glaub ich sollte mir ein neues Avatar zulegen.  :c :c :c


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (2. Februar 2004)

Alles "bleibt" gut!!!


----------



## Medo (2. Februar 2004)

!!





> Ich glaub ich sollte mir ein neues Avatar zulegen



@Duke

erst im Wasser mitschwimmen und jetzt wegschwimmen ??

ne ne, ich hab da ein Avatar, auf welchen man dich nicht wiedererkennt:q :q


----------



## DerDuke (2. Februar 2004)

Das Alien sieht ja aus als hätte es den Fang von Dorschdiggler über den Kopf gezogen! #v


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (2. Februar 2004)

Das ist Dorschdiggler - "in Zivil":q :m 

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. Februar 2004)

> den Fang von Dorschdiggler


 ... Du verwechselst da was....Stephan hatte das komische Teil...den Fisch hatte ich :q :q :q


----------



## Medo (2. Februar 2004)

> Du verwechselst da was....Stephan hatte das komische Teil...den Fisch hatte ich



ob so oder so....


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (2. Februar 2004)

@ Vossi . Irrtum, 
als ich vom BA zurückkam lag es da.

An der Stelle, wo du seit Stunden geangelt hast :q

Versuch mal, DAS zu erklären. ;+ ;+ ;+ :q :q 

Grüße Stephan:g


----------



## Gnilftz (2. Februar 2004)

Wo bleibt das Tatüüüüüüüüütataaaaaaaaaa??? :q :q :q
vossi wird Dauerkandidat... 
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## DerDuke (2. Februar 2004)

So, jetzt bin ich wieder raus. Danke Stephan.

Gute Nacht #u


----------



## Medo (2. Februar 2004)

> An der Stelle, wo du seit Stunden geangelt hast



von wegen geangelt:z 

vor sich hingeträumt


----------



## Medo (2. Februar 2004)

erklärt das nicht das mit der Waathose und so ???


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. Februar 2004)

Medo hat jedenfalls einen geilen Job..... 
Im Netz stöber, im AB posten und dafür noch Kohle abziehen :q :q :q 
Gute Nacht Männers



> vossi wird Dauerkandidat


Is nich..das war nur ein Ausrutscher....


----------



## Medo (2. Februar 2004)

gute Nacht Michael....
gute Nacht .......


----------



## Medo (2. Februar 2004)

> Medo hat jedenfalls einen geilen Job.....



von wegen!!! 

Ist ganz schön anstrengend heute


----------



## ironstorm (3. Februar 2004)

Geil!! Hier ist ja was los! Geht das immer so ab, wenn sich ein neuer Mitangler hier anmeldet??


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (3. Februar 2004)

*Moin Moin,*

@ ironstorm

auch von mir Herzlich Willkomen an Board, wirst hier Garantiert eine Menge Spaß haben und jede Menge Infos erhalten.

Glückwunsch zu deiner Premiere, bin auch schon ganz gespannt auf meine.
Die Wathose kommt einfach nicht an Laden.
Hoffe das mit dem KÜSTENVIRUS wird nicht ganz so schlimm, wie hier immer beschrieben, meine Freundin bekommt schon so oft genug die Kriese mit mir. 

Nützt ja nichts!


----------



## marioschreiber (3. Februar 2004)

> Hoffe das mit dem KÜSTENVIRUS wird nicht ganz so schlimm, wie hier immer beschrieben......



Du wirst es erleben


----------



## MichaelB (3. Februar 2004)

Moin,

na dann will ich auch mal   welcome on board ironstorm :m 

@Angelfiete: wieso kommt die Büx nicht an´n Laden? Die haste doch wohl nicht bei uns in OD bestellt...?
Was noch viiiel schlimmer als der Virus selbst ist: wenn man ihn nicht gebührend ausleben kann, das wird echt krass... einige mutieren, andere fangen an schlecht Wetter zu machen  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## ironstorm (3. Februar 2004)

@Angelfiete2001

Danke. Und das mit der Freundin ... kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor !:q


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (3. Februar 2004)

@michaelB

wieso bei "euch" in OD habe was nicht mit bekommen?
Habe sie über´s Internet bestellt und dabei was verdaddelt, also mein Fehler.

@marioschreiber
Oha, na denn man los.


----------



## Dorsch1 (3. Februar 2004)

Ich glaube ich muß den ganzen Thread hier ein riesengroßes 

*Taaatüüütaataaaaaaaaaaa* geben:m 

Wat die Nordischen doch für Ferkels sind.#d#d#d#d

Bei Euch wird man ja echt jedesmal fündig.:q :q 

Muß mir erstmal überlegen wie ich das in die Wahl einbauen kann.;+ :q :q 

PS: *Danke an denjenigen welcher....*  :m


----------



## Ace (3. Februar 2004)

oh man ihr hab ein Kameradenschw... unter euch :q


----------



## Gnilftz (3. Februar 2004)

Ich war es nicht,
auch wenn es mächtig in den Fingern gejuckt hat...   
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (3. Februar 2004)

Heiko, natürlich warst du das nicht - das war ACE !!!

Oller Verräter


----------



## Gnilftz (3. Februar 2004)

Dafür sollte er die Boardfliege beim Treffen binden!!! :q :q :q
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## MichaelB (3. Februar 2004)

Moin,

@Angelfiete: mit "bei euch" ist eher "bei uns" gemeint, ich wohne gleich um die Ecke   und die beiden Angelfachgeschäfte in OD halte ich für  #u  #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Medo (4. Februar 2004)

> Wat die Nordischen doch für Ferkels sind



wie jetzt Ferkels;+ ;+ :m


----------



## Ace (4. Februar 2004)

eh Ihr Säcke das war ich nicht!!!
hab da eher D...........r in Verdacht:q


----------



## Medo (4. Februar 2004)

@ Ace

du meinst doch nicht etwa Puck die Stuben.....


----------



## Dorschdiggler (4. Februar 2004)

Hallo ???? Ich war die letzten beiden Tage in Sachen Fussball unterwegs Ihr Nasen  :r :r 
Ausserdem bin ich kein Verräter....höchstens bei "Unbekannten"


----------



## Deichkind (5. Februar 2004)

bin zwar meistens für eine klare beweisführung aber in diesem fall würde es bei don gigglus, die alte stubenliege, wohl nicht den falschen treffen. tatüüüütataaaa!#h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (5. Februar 2004)

Nix da, 

ganz klar - auch wenn ich eine gewisse Sympathie für ihn hege:

Nett, zuvorkommend, etc.

ES WAR "IM" ACE - ich bin mir ganz (fast :q :q :q ) sicher

Grüße Sherlock Stephan


----------



## Hendrik (5. Februar 2004)

@ironstorm
hi - auch von mir herzlich willkommen!!
werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass wir uns kennen....


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (5. Februar 2004)

:q :q :q :m :m :m 

O.K. :

Kleines Quiz für "NEW ABiees"

Lackierter Wasservogel mit 7 Buchstaben : ??? ;+ ;+ ;+ 

Grüße Stephan :g


----------



## Dorschdiggler (5. Februar 2004)

> Lackierter Wasservogel mit 7 Buchstaben : ???




:q :q :q :q 

1 2  3 4  5  6 7 
S T E P H A N 


passt doch :q :q :q :q :q


----------



## ironstorm (6. Februar 2004)

@hendrik
Kann schon sein. Aber im Moment kann ich Dir keine 100% Antwort darauf geben.
Gruß ironstorm


----------



## Ace (6. Februar 2004)

Bevor ich hier als Verräter bezichtigt werde

Ich schwöre hiermit den "Anglerboardschwur" das ich es nicht war...ok ich hab schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt...aber ich habs nicht getan#h

Dorsch1 HILF MIR


----------



## marioschreiber (6. Februar 2004)




----------



## marioschreiber (6. Februar 2004)

#h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (6. Februar 2004)

nu los Mario....nun aber mit Grafik :q :q


----------



## marioschreiber (6. Februar 2004)

Och....jetzt nicht mehr 

Die Grafik funzt komischerweise nur in der Vorschau!?


----------



## Ace (6. Februar 2004)

wat machst n da??? ;+  #h


----------

